# TPF's Official Coed HOTTIES THREAD!  v2.0.0.8



## Corry

Time for a new one, guys and gals!  

The old one was getting long with lots of broken links, ect.  So...I'll start!  

Most recent one I found of Pascal, in non-avatar size.  







An oldy but a goody....Andy!






Another older one (You people need to post pictures more often!)  

Iron Flatline: 






Chillllllller! 







And I'm stopping now only because I need to write my essay and I shouldn't be messing around on TPF right now!  This forum is LOADED with hotties!


----------



## Puscas

What the....?? All right, time to return the favor, because I believe this one hasn't gotten the attention it deserves, Corry: 



And I'd like to add the following:

Lacey Anne





Vaporous





Peanuts 





Tangerini (help me find a larger image)





I could go on for a little while...







pascal


----------



## Big Bully

Man you gotta love pascal in sunglasses... OH BABY... lol


----------



## Corry

Puscas said:


> because I believe this one hasn't gotten the attention it deserves, Corry:



Why thank ya!   Just the ego boost I need before my date!  (which is still two days away, so I'll have to revisit this post then.  )


----------



## Big Bully

Here is our own monkeykoder!


----------



## Big Bully

And Battou


----------



## Antarctican

I'm adding Hertz, he of the killer intellect, sense of humour, blue eyes and high cheekbones.




...... .


----------



## Big Bully

That first picture looks like a mug shot.. But the second one is a great photo of him!


----------



## Corry

Good addition, Anti!  

Hertz, ya look like a movie start in that second one!


----------



## Ajay

How about Dubious Drewski??  Goofy, mysterious and handsome all at the same time!


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow my hair was short when that picture was taken.


----------



## spiffybeth

ashley, we must have similar taste in men. 

number 5 of dubious drewski...yum!


----------



## lucki85

...so happy to stumble upon this thread....thanks!


----------



## kundalini

Antarctican said:


> I'm adding Hertz, he of the killer intellect, sense of humour, blue eyes and high cheekbones.
> 
> ...... .


This one is definitely the better photo only because of it's natural environment. That's obviously a pub menu in the background. :lmao:


----------



## Lacey Anne

Oh, now I feel special.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

kundalini said:


> This one is definitely the better photo only because of it's natural environment. That's obviously a pub menu in the background. :lmao:



 Hmph! It was a tea shop. That's Corinna on the left. She'll confirm it.


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, so you're also a teas.   :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet

good god someone must have bad eyesight to put me in here


----------



## Tangerini

:blushing: I think that picture is big enough...



> Okay, so you're also a teas.   :greenpbl:



LOL that is officially the best pun of the day!


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> And Battou



Oh! On that one he looks very much like one of my teachers in General Relativity and Cosmology!!!


----------



## Corry

lostprophet said:


> good god someone must have bad eyesight to put me in here



I have great vision, my friend!


----------



## LaFoto

>


 
Sure enough, my very own nose had to creep into that picture, ruining it (a little)! And yes, it was a tea shop in Finching Field and we all had cream tea . 

Oh, and yesterday I had the pleasure to meet one of the forum's hotties! Yay!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:


> yesterday I had the pleasure to meet one of the forum's hotties!



_Another_ one, don't you mean?


----------



## LaFoto

Of course, of course. Just "yet another of the" ... - no worries, Hertzilein, you will always be my "Hertzilein" and be on top of my personal "TPF hottie list"! (With runners-up, though, competition is FIERCE, but isn't it always?)


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> Oh! On that one he looks very much like one of my teachers in General Relativity and Cosmology!!!


 

Yeah Battou also looks like one of the guys I go to college with. 



> LaFotoOf course, of course. Just "yet another of the" ... - no worries, Hertzilein, you will always be my "Hertzilein" and be on top of my personal "TPF hottie list"! (With runners-up, though, competition is FIERCE, but isn't it always?)


 
Yes Yes, the competition is very fierce! We definately have some hotties on this forum!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Tangerini said:


> :blushing: I think that picture is big enough...



Au contraire... surely you could spare us a little something that we could peruse at our leisure?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Oh, and I notice no one has seen fit to bring my headstock out of its last resting place... :er:


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Gee, I notice my underaged self is notoriously absent?

Nobody feels like being a pedophile today, eh?

That's a shame.


----------



## Ajay

Chris of Arabia said:


> Oh, and I notice no one has seen fit to bring my headstock out of its last resting place... :er:


 

Here you go Chris. It is the first one I found, but definitely not lacking in any way.


----------



## Big Bully

Trenton Romulox said:


> Gee, I notice my underaged self is notoriously absent?
> 
> Nobody feels like being a pedophile today, eh?
> 
> That's a shame.


 

It's ok.. We can be unloved together, I'm not on here either....


----------



## Alex_B

Trenton Romulox said:


> Gee, I notice my underaged self is notoriously absent?
> 
> Nobody feels like being a pedophile today, eh?
> 
> That's a shame.



It is not your age, it is just that you are the wrong gender for me, you know


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:


> Sure enough, my very own nose had to creep into that picture, ruining it (a little)! And yes, it was a tea shop in Finching Field and we all had cream tea .
> 
> Oh, and yesterday I had the pleasure to meet one of the forum's hotties! Yay!



Are ya gonna tell us WHO!?


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Alex_B said:


> It is not your age, it is just that you are the wrong gender for me, you know



Oh, yeah, I gotcha'. 

But seriously, I'd be creeped out if I saw myself on here. 

Scary bunch o' pedos.


----------



## LaFoto

Corry said:


> Are ya gonna tell us WHO!?


 

This_one  ... and he's a "hottie", all right  :greenpbl:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Ajay said:


> Here you go Chris. It is the first one I found, but definitely not lacking in any way.



Phew! Thanks goodness that one was all you found.... :blushing:


----------



## Android

Now you're in BB, as you well deserve to be:heart:


----------



## JohnMF

what's does Coed mean?


----------



## Alex_B

JohnMF said:


> what's does Coed mean?



Thanks for asking 

if it refers to co-ed as in gender co-educated, then it would not make any sense here ...

if it is really German and should be spelled Cöd, then it would not make any sense either, since there is no such German word


----------



## LaFoto

Well, it might mean "put together", like ONE thread for both the male and the female forum "hotties"!


----------



## Antarctican

Chris of Arabia said:


> Phew! Thanks goodness that one was all you found.... :blushing:


I know the one to which you're referring....and wonder how much you're willing to pay for me not to post it....:twisted:



JohnMF said:


> what's does Coed mean?


It was intended to mean pics of both women and men can be posted in this thread. This one thread is replacing the two separate threads (one for male hotties and one for female hotties) that were started several years ago and now have too many broken links to the pictures.


----------



## Android

I think Anty should be included :hugs:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Ah! I often wondered what kind of penguin she was - rockhopper isn't it?


----------



## Puscas

Alex_B said:


> Thanks for asking
> 
> if it refers to co-ed as in gender co-educated, then it would not make any sense here ...
> 
> if it is really German and should be spelled Cöd, then it would not make any sense either, since there is no such German word



why would it be German...? Does Corry speak German? No, coed=men + women. You're right Alex, it stems from co-educated, but it's being used for more situations than study only. 

but enough with the semantics: start adding, people (Bully and Anty are good additions!). 

(And personally I mean, start adding women of course. No offense Trenton...)



pascal


----------



## Tangerini

Chris of Arabia said:


> Au contraire... surely you could spare us a little something that we could peruse at our leisure?



LOL well apparently LP thinks I'm funny looking...


But here's another addition to the list...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, Tangerini, that one's a very *necessary* addition! Very, very, *very* much so!


----------



## lostprophet

Tangerini said:


> LOL well apparently LP thinks I'm funny looking...



I never said that!!!


----------



## Lisa B

I think you're all ugly

*ducks and runs for cover!*


----------



## TCimages

with threads like this, You gotta love the ladies of TPF!!!


----------



## Battou

TCimages said:


> with threads like this, You gotta love the ladies of TPF!!!



Lol, yeah even my ugly mug made it....front page to boo, lol


----------



## Alex_B

Lisa B said:


> I think you're all ugly
> 
> *ducks and runs for cover!*



just wait until they put up an image of Alex_B in here!


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> *just wait until they put up an image of Alex_B in here!*


 

Ta-daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!







And yes, I have seen this TPF hottie in person! He SURE counts for here!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Ta-daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> And yes, I have seen this TPF hottie in person! He SURE counts for here!



But there are much better ones of me around! I mean, those where I look much less tired and all! :stun:


----------



## LaFoto

But this is the one with ME sitting NEXT TO YOU, almost really close, so this has a MEANING!  (But I am best cut off myself!)


----------



## lostprophet

I'll probably get my arse kicked for this 
But as its of me mate Becky and its the only good portrait I've ever taken


----------



## Big Bully

HOLY CRAP! I made the hottie list... 

I am really excited! I didn't think I would make it...


Way to go Corrina! You met Alex_B!!!


----------



## Tangerini

I'll have your back LP, Becky is a cutie


----------



## LaFoto

I think we need a new addition to the list!





GeorgeUK *must* be in this thread!


----------



## duncanp

heh its reassuring that i dont end up in these things lol


----------



## Hertz van Rental

duncanp said:


> heh its reassuring that i dont end up in these things lol



You will - just give it time.


----------



## duncanp

>_<


----------



## monkeykoder

It is weird enough that I'm on here.


----------



## duncanp

lol. yes but im like 1/2 you age? (~hopes hasnt offended xD )


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, this sooooooooo asks to be put into this hottie thread!!!






TC*swoon*


----------



## Ajay

^^^ Well, that didn't take long, LaFoto!


----------



## Big Bully

LMAO Corrina you crack me up!!!


----------



## TCimages

I made the cut. Thanks Ladies! LaFoto, I like your enthusiasm.

"member deleted the images so I removed the link"


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

TCimages said:


> I made the cut. Thanks Ladies! LaFoto, I like your enthusiasm.
> 
> Here is one of the many I've come across that meet the Hottie criteria. Hope she don't mind me posting.
> 
> Member *~*AshleyRenae*~*


 
Awww thanks Tom! Your such a sweetie! :blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## easily_amused

I'd post my picture, but I don't want to break anyone's computer with my ugliness. :greenpbl:


----------



## kundalini

easily_amused said:


> I'd post my picture, but I don't want to break anyone's computer with my ugliness. :greenpbl:


Not sure about you, but I don't think anyone wants to see my mug either.  Just as well.  :lmao:


----------



## Corry

I've informed Ian that he needs to put his most recent myspace pic on here.


----------



## Xmetal

Only because Corry wanted me to.


----------



## Corry

WOOHOOOOO!!!! 

Thank you, Ian McSexy.


----------



## Xmetal

Forgot about this one, taken yesterday at WSID. 






...and this one late at night...


----------



## Corry

LOL at the first one, and I like the last one!!!!


----------



## nealjpage

I've got a few:

Silver.Winged.Dragon:






JodieO:






Julz: (what ever happened to her??)






The Empress:






Elisabetta.figus:






And, of course, Spiffybeth:


----------



## TCimages

good eye neal!!


----------



## TCimages

shootlib:






myalover:


----------



## monkeykoder

There are some really attractive women on this forum...  I'm not qualified to judge guys of course if I was my picture sure as heck wouldn't be on here.


----------



## tekzero

aw wheres mentos


----------



## nealjpage

tekzero said:


> aw wheres mentos



I looked for her picture but was unsuccessful!


----------



## Big Bully

Look on the happy birthday mento's thread


----------



## Alex_B

yes, we need an image of Mentos in here ...

but hey, I got one of quickshot


----------



## Chris of Arabia

It's unlikely I'll be thanked for this, however...






...you know it makes sense.


----------



## LaFoto

I do! This is the nicest I've seen of BigBully so far!


----------



## spiffybeth

LaFoto said:


> I do! This is the nicest I've seen of BigBully so far!



+1


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> I do! This is the nicest I've seen of BigBully so far!



but she has got dirty hands on that one!

I have seen better ones


----------



## Android

I think I've seen all the photos of (Meg) BB on here and she looks GREAT in all of them...and NOT a dork in any of them let alone that one


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Mentos as requested:





Photo Gal, Elsaspet and Luminosity to follow.


----------



## Big Bully

Chris of Arabia said:


> It's unlikely I'll be thanked for this, however...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you know it makes sense.


 

Thanks Chris... 

I totally look like a dork, with my unmakeuped self in that one...:blushing::blulsh2:
But hey, I like working on my truck it is fun... Granted I have a LOT of help... and I do what I'm told.. But I like to get dirty!

And the one of me under the truck is soooo much better! LOL


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Ah, but you have a nice smile and a bit of a twinkle in your eyes. Natural always looks better than the war paint in my book too..


----------



## Big Bully

WOW I have heard that more than once..


----------



## Chris of Arabia

That's OK then...


----------



## Big Bully

Lol, ok, I guess I will slightly listen to you guys and tone down the makeup..

I typically make it look natural. No war paint here.


----------



## Alpha

What a strange thread


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc

well im adding myself, cause im pretty much a self proclaimed bad ass... and sorta newbie... lol












well know yall can bask in my sexyness! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TCimages

Hertz van Rental said:


> Mentos as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Gal, Elsaspet and Luminosity to follow.


 
wow, what a wonderful warm smile.  Beautiful


----------



## Xmetal

ChrisFromTwistedInc said:


> well im adding myself, cause im pretty much a self proclaimed bad ass... and sorta newbie... lol



It's a Lodeo! 

Nice truck.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc

Xmetal said:


> It's a Lodeo!
> 
> Nice truck.



here in the states they are called izuzu pup's, i talked to a bunch of fella's in aussie land on downundertruckin.com and their custom lifestyle over there is amazing, im wanting to make my way out there for a show one day and see how the aussies do it :thumbup:


----------



## quickshot

Niiiiiice I made the hottie thread!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I am going to be a dork and post one of myself just because it is an awesome picture.. lol


----------



## quickshot

Badda bing! Look what I found.


----------



## LaFoto

"Badda bing" ... all right! 
During the little "mini meet-up photo session"-pics we had my husband take last week on Wednesday night when the photo I posted a page ago (funny, all the new pages begin with Alex-photos now :shock:  ), ALL the others had an Alex-with-eyes-shut in them (or Corinna-with-eyes-shut, for that matter, mind you), so the one I posted did, in fact, remain the only "post-able" one .

And here's one whose photos I mean to see in this thread more often, though he has already made it to the list, I know (!) :






The same - giving his "ban-look" (this was back in the times when Hertz was mod and could ban people )






Close-up of said look:






Frightening, eh?
But quite "hot" at the same time, too! Whoa! 

"Teaching or preaching"? Or a regal wave?


----------



## Antarctican

Gaaaah! Those eyes in the 'banning' shot! Hypnotic.  Must....resist urge....to... hand over....wallet.

Great additions, Corinna!


----------



## Tangerini

Yes I agree, great additions Corinna! :heart:


----------



## lostprophet

Zendianah, she's the grown up without the beard


----------



## eterrisinCYQX

ChrisFromTwistedInc said:


> well im adding myself, cause im pretty much a self proclaimed bad ass... and sorta newbie... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well know yall can bask in my sexyness! hahahahahahahaha


 
Are you sure your name's not Jon and you don't live in the San Francisco Bay Area?​


----------



## Xmetal

ChrisFromTwistedInc said:


> here in the states they are called izuzu pup's, i talked to a bunch of fella's in aussie land on downundertruckin.com and their custom lifestyle over there is amazing, im wanting to make my way out there for a show one day and see how the aussies do it :thumbup:



The East Coast cruises are the ones to see, not sure when the next one is on but it's the one to be at if you want to see a huuuuuuuuuge clan of truckers in the one place.


----------



## BoblyBill

Looks like you wet your pants in this one...


----------



## nealjpage

LaFoto said:


> Close-up of said look:



AHHH!  I feel like he's looking through my soul!


----------



## Big Bully

I know, both eyes are more intimidating than just one!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Ah! David_A is back! 






It was about time, wasn't it?


----------



## David A

LaFoto said:


> Ah! David_A is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about time, wasn't it?



Haha, thank you...I'm flattered, really.


----------



## Christina

aw, it seems like alot of people get to meet,or are already friends. Makes me jealous, i dont think there are too many people around where i am.

There are some beautiful ladies on here and some handsome men


----------



## David A

Christina said:


> aw, it seems like alot of people get to meet,or are already friends. Makes me jealous, i dont think there are too many people around where i am.
> 
> There are some beautiful ladies on here and some handsome men



Well if you ever head down to SWFL we can meet up and shoot.


----------



## nealjpage

Another to add:

Christina


----------



## NJMAN

nealjpage said:


> Another to add:
> 
> Christina


 
Love the glasses!


----------



## nealjpage

Our own seductive spamstress, Corry:


----------



## Corry

:blushing:


----------



## Corry

Felt the need to add a few....











I'll post more later, when I don't need to be in biology lecture in five minutes.


----------



## Clikon

This is me. No one has this photo, or any photos of me, so forgive my vanity if you feel it's necessary (to forgive).  I'm so hot.


----------



## nealjpage

Clikon said:


> This is me. No one has this photo, or any photos of me, so forgive my vanity if you feel it's necessary (to forgive).  I'm so hot.



Which is you?  The guy in the Regan shirt or the guy on the fence?


----------



## Big Bully

I was also confused.. Thank you nealjpage for being the first to ask the unobvious question.


----------



## Clikon

Sorry about that! The one wearing the Reagan shirt.  Why, is the other guy hotter?  (I love being able to get "Reagan" mentioned so often, and on the "down-low")


----------



## Big Bully

Clikon said:


> Sorry about that! The one wearing the Reagan shirt.


 

Thanks for clearing that up... That guy in the fence is pretty dang hot too! 
Who is your friend.. lmao :lmao:


----------



## nealjpage

Clikon said:


> Sorry about that! The one wearing the Reagan shirt.



What kind of beer is that?


----------



## Big Bully

nealjpage said:


> What kind of beer is that?


 

Oh so NOW you are trying to be coy... We all know you think the guy in the fence is hot! :lmao:


----------



## nealjpage

Big Bully said:


> Oh so NOW you are trying to be coy... We all know you think the guy in the fence is hot! :lmao:



Yeah.  I've got a thing for the strong, silent type!


----------



## Corry

No no, Clikon...it's all good....your pic belongs here.


----------



## Clikon

nealjpage said:


> What kind of beer is that?



Can't remember but it's one of the following: Pyramid Snowcap; EKU; or...It could be...I think it's EKU.  Judging by the color...  If you like fine beer, try it.  It's great.  You'll only regret that now your favorite beer is going to cost you about $16 a 6-pack.


----------



## Clikon

Corry said:


> No no, Clikon...it's all good....your pic belongs here.



Well, let's just relax for a second.  There are plenty of others in this thread that are much hotter.  Probably.  None as conservative though.:er:


----------



## Big Bully

Corry said:


> No no, Clikon...it's all good....your pic belongs here.


 

I totally agree, you seriously belong here Clikon!!!


----------



## Corry

...uh, ok!


----------



## nealjpage

Clikon said:


> Can't remember but it's one of the following: Pyramid Snowcap; EKU; or...It could be...I think it's EKU.  Judging by the color...  If you like fine beer, try it.  It's great.  You'll only regret that now your favorite beer is going to cost you about $16 a 6-pack.



I'll try to track that one down!


----------



## lostprophet

Corry said:


>



*



*


----------



## Ajay

^^  I think he's calling you a big fat orange guy.


----------



## Corry

RyMo said:


> :blushing:
> 
> Oh my...you had to huh???



Well, I could have posted a different picture.....

























































....but I couldn't find any! :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

Meh.  Whatev.  It's not up to you.


----------



## Corry

Are you arguing with me, mister?


----------



## Corry

...you do realize I own a whip, right?  











....granted it's not exactly *real* and was part of a halloween costume, but still!


----------



## Corry

....I shouldn't be encouraging you, should I?


----------



## Corry

Let's be honest....do you really *need* to be encouraged, or do you do just fine on your own?


----------



## Corry

Suggesting?  Me?  If anyone is good at 'suggesting' things, it's you!  

*looks at Ryan's avatar*


----------



## Corry

RyMo said:


> *nods*
> 
> Yeah, you!
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Oh for the love...because it's a banana???



....there are also some cleverly placed tasty apples in the picture....


----------



## Corry

RyMo said:


> Heh. I didn't take the pic nor was I in charge of the shot...
> 
> Now that you mention it, how 'bout them apples!!!




....they look pretty rosy and ripe!


----------



## Clikon

you guys!


----------



## Corry

Clikon said:


> you guys!



I'm a girl, thank you.  I even have the parts to prove it.


----------



## Corry

I just realized that we're clogging up the hotties thread!  

We can't do that! This thread's for pictures!  

*runs off to the 'purchases' thread*


----------



## nealjpage

RyMo said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss

Trenton Romulox said:


> Gee, I notice my underaged self is notoriously absent?
> 
> Nobody feels like being a pedophile today, eh?
> 
> That's a shame.


 






Are you happy Jeremy?

jk.


----------



## ferox femina

Bah, I just posted these... but, here goes.


----------



## ferox femina

Oh. Were we not 'posed to add OURSELVES?


----------



## ferox femina

I hope that's a good thing, pingu.


----------



## nealjpage

RyMo said:


> S'okay. You'd have been added soon enough.



Agreed.


----------



## monkeykoder

RyMo said:


>



Not only hot but hot in the exact way I have a weakness for.


----------



## David A

RyMo said:


>



I think we'd get along just fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

monkeykoder said:


> Not only hot but hot in the exact way I have a weakness for.



Flat on her back and apparently unconscious? :lmao:



Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Seefutlung

Hertz van Rental said:


> Flat on her back and apparently unconscious? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


 
works for me ...


----------



## David A

Hertz van Rental said:


> Flat on her back and apparently unconscious? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.



That's how I met my last girlfriend...?:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Hertz van Rental said:


> Flat on her back and apparently unconscious? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.



What can I say the first impression is key I figure if she is still half asleep when I meet her I might be able to convince her I'm an option worth exploring.


----------



## nealjpage

monkeykoder said:


> What can I say the first impression is key I figure if she is still half asleep when I meet her I might be able to convince her I'm an option worth exploring.



What happens when the sleep wears off?


----------



## Alex_B

hmmm, I wonder why hardly anyone is talking about me these days ... must have lost my mojo ...


----------



## monkeykoder

nealjpage said:


> What happens when the sleep wears off?



It is the FIRST impression that matters


----------



## spiffybeth

Alex_B said:


> hmmm, I wonder why hardly anyone is talking about me these days ... must have lost my mojo ...


hey sexy! :heart:


----------



## ferox femina

brb taking nudes, kk.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Two who are missing.

Elsaspet 









Photo Gal









Sorry but Imageshack appear to have started putting advertising on their images and I can't lose it


----------



## ferox femina

HA! I won't fall for such Tom Foolery! You first. ;x


----------



## ferox femina

I'm a tarnished woman.  Damn me.


----------



## ferox femina

Haha. And some wd40, too.


----------



## Corry

(psssst! Picture thread! Post pictures!)


----------



## ferox femina

I don't know anyone but gee-whiz, we have some hot stuffs here. :O


----------



## ferox femina

Cleopatra?! 

And thank you.


----------



## monkeykoder

There need to be less attractive women on this board that I'll never be able to hit on.  It makes me depressed.


----------



## TCimages

This must be included


----------



## TCimages

another beautiful TPF woman

Snap Happy


----------



## Big Bully

Its funny, pretty girls behind the camera.. hahaha


----------



## That One Guy

I haven't been nominated? :stun: a hottie like me not nominated? what kind of place is this? i guess everyone forgets about "that one guy"

i'll post my own pic then. 







:heart:sexy??


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you are the sexiest guy on here.. Where on earth have you been hiding?!


----------



## That One Guy

Big Bully said:


> Wow you are the sexiest guy on here.. Where on earth have you been hiding?!




form a line groupies 

oh wait.....there's only one groupie :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto

I mean ... someone HAS to post THIS very photo AT LAST! 
Cheers, Andy!


----------



## Chiller

The perfect desktop​


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> I mean ... someone HAS to post THIS very photo AT LAST!
> Cheers, Andy!



you need your eyes tested


----------



## Alpha

I think there may still be a photo of me floating around from the artsy fartsy thread. Well, at least it's in my MM profile.


----------



## Battou

Resurrection

Vaporous











The only flaw on this beauty is that Nikon :badangel:


----------



## Chiller




----------



## ViceOfFire

Hmm I wonder why nobody posted a photo of me...  Oh wait, that's cos no one knows me.  *places photo and runs*


----------



## kalmkidd

Chris of Arabia said:


> It's unlikely I'll be thanked for this, however...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you know it makes sense.



dont know if i mentioned this but i love car/truck chicks. and id soooo sleep at her house on night .. haah


----------



## Big Bully

:shock: HOLY CRAP YOU TWO ARE TALKING ABOUT ME!!! :blushing:

Thank you Chris and Kal :blushing:


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

Im really hot too guys. You just havent experienced my handsome face and sculpted bod.


----------



## spiffybeth

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> Im really hot too guys. You just havent experienced my handsome face and sculpted bod.


put up or shut up


----------



## benhasajeep

kalmkidd said:


> dont know if i mentioned this but i love car/truck chicks. and id soooo sleep at her house on night .. haah


 

You have to love women who knows how to handle tools. 
My wife takes great pride when she fixes things on her Jeep. Still needs directions, but preferes to be told how or what to do, than be shown what to do. Definately hands on girl. And I second the opinion of the more "natural" look on women. Paint is for houses!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

spiffybeth said:


> put up or shut up


 
Didnt expect such bluntness! haha i thought it would be lame posting MY OWN picture. i was under the impression that it was a nomination type thread. but as per request:






So maybe i lied about the sculpted body..


----------



## Ejazzle

damn, I didnt know there were so many hot chicks lurkin


----------

